# Hobbies other then dogs



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Mine are woodworking and gardening. For a lot of years I was a big gear head but since I handed over my 55 Chevy to my son It's getting narrowed down. 
I'm 6-8 months behind on woodworking jobs and the lawn and garden are a mess. 
Dogs are doing well though!
Wont even talk about honeydo's.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

No time for hobbies. (Unless poking around here at lunch and break times counts.  )


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Also rarely have time for hobbies. Well I can't really say that, dogs are my hobby. Horses are as well as pretty much every other type of critter. Otherwise I am "sort of" an "artist." Photography, painting, sketching, writing, sculpting. I probably should be into woodworking seeing as how our barn/garage is a woodshop


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Bob nice call! I carve working duck and goose decoys. Make them from cork bodies and white cedar heads. Been doing that since the early 1980's. Gardening and of course my weakness, the sheep. [-X The life of a ******* farmer...yep!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've also done sculpting, oil painting and synthetic mold making for my sculpture in the past.
ADHD is a wonderful thing! :lol:
When I was working (Lithographer) I printed a couple of books on pieces of bird sculpture. Some of those were frickin unbelievable! The winner of one contestes sculped a single feather. You couldn't tell it was wood.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Like Bob, I'm a woodworker. My favorite items to make are drop leaf tables (don't have a clue why, but I do like them). I also make writing instruments (pens) out of wood. I mostly use exotics for that. On occasion a person will have a piece of wood that is sentimental to them, I'll make a pen set etc from that. I've recently become interested in rebuilding Cushman Motor Scooters. I'm still on my first; a 1955 Eagle. 

DFrost


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Gardening and biking, I like building stuff but usually end up making dog houses and stuff.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Hmmmm, does firefighting and EMS call count? And covering LE shifts as well? 

My hobbies would be deer hunting, pheasant hunting (during season of course). And that is only if I get the time. 

I do like a good book, usually history and other non fiction material.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Weightlifting, any kind of hunting and fishing, my pigeons, my classic car, fixing anything that is broke so I don't have to pay for something new, and recently...metal detecting. Going gemstone digging in North Carolina next month.

Oh, yea...making authentic indian artifacts such as medicine wheels, dream catchers, buffalo horn rattles and beaded everything. Whew! I need to cut back some. (I did quit surfing though) lol

Howard


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Backcountry downhill skiing, hiking, biking and other outdoors stuff. I seem to have intertwined my hobbies with my paid work, ski patrol, hiking guiding, and now dogs....

Most of my friends have moved on to dirt biking and snowmobiling..but I am a bit of a luddite I suppose 

I am a bit of a plant/wildlife geek, though I know nothing about gardening and have never found the time. 

I love to know all the uses of local plants for both people and wildlife, how they are connected to the greater environment. A general treehugger I suppose (don't shoot me Bob ) It is part of my summer job, but I find myself doing it on days off as well, with the dog of course!

I plan on gardening being a hobby someday though. I love the idea of growing my own food. I live in a location with a very short growing season however. There will still be frost here for example....I also plan on quilting when I can't get around so well anymore:lol: 

I used to be into a lot of non-fiction reading as well. Mostly international politics or moutaineering/adventure kind of stuff. 

Must say that dogs are on my brain more often than not these days.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

" There will still be frost here for example...."

yeah, you can't run us off with a baseball bat.

DFrost


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Very funny Frosty!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

We do have a nice train set [German - "Marklin"] but it is in limbo since my parents moved in .... between them, work, and SAR, and grandkids there is no time left. Maybe someday.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

David Frost said:


> " There will still be frost here for example...."
> 
> yeah, you can't run us off with a baseball bat.
> 
> DFrost



Hey, we celebrate the cold white stuff in this town...but by mid May, most are ready to run "Frost" out of town. By any means necessary


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm a musician though it's a little more than a hobby. I play harmonica and I'm one of a handful of players in the world that actually play jazz on the instrument. I've played on dozens of commercials and a few movie sound tracks. The bassist in these clips is somebody many of you have heard before too... He's an old studio pro and was the bassist on the Kenny Rogers w/Dolly Parton Island in the stream session. He's also the guy that some of you have heard in p0rn soundtracks. Since 1979 he was the writer of p0rn0 soundtracks for the largest producer in the industry... and if you're wondering if it's had an effect on him.. resoundingly YES. But through him, I've partied with Howard Stern on a few occasions. Music has been a wild ride for me.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyamOiRABq4

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xn0A0-uQEQE


----------



## Mike Talkington (May 13, 2008)

Well that would be deer/ Turkey hunting.....If I could ever find the time  Some Day!
Between the dogs the kids and working..........


> Hmmmm, does firefighting and EMS call count? And covering LE shifts as well?


That's too much like work to me:-? 

I do however get some woodworking in also, mostly in the winter on my nights off cause I cant sleep anyhow after working an odd schedule on midnights throughout the week.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Mike Talkington said:


> That's too much like work to me:-?


I know, but when I work 30-40 per week at my office job (which involves dog training since two usually go to work with me daily) and then I am on call as well. 

Our department (fire) is volunteer so whoever shows up for the page, goes. I usually go on all MVC's and structure fires, and wildland I go if I am needed to help, but I do go out and do medical checks when the guys have been out for 24 or more hours....and ambulance call is a schedule, I am on every other week 24/7/7. 

So, those are what I consider my hobbies I guess. 

I do study and collect firearms, not antiques, but ones that I take out at least once a week and practice with. 

Sorry for the long stupid explanation, but although it seems like work, all are things I love to do along with the dogs. 
Family rates up there as well.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

" I play harmonica and I'm one of a handful of players in the world that actually play jazz on the instrument."

My father is really quite good with an harmonica. He never played professionally though. One of my favorite singers is also very proficient, Delbert McClinton. 

DFrost


----------



## Mike Talkington (May 13, 2008)

[QUOTESorry for the long stupid explanation, but although it seems like work, all are things I love to do along with the dogs.








][/QUOTE]
No explanation needed I love my job! It's the greatest thing to be able to go to work every day with your dog and use him one way GSDs were intended to be used!!!
after 12 years on the street it sort of looses it's appeal and makes me enjoy my days off.

Mike


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Chris Michalek said:


> I play harmonica and I'm one of a handful of players in the world that actually play jazz on the instrument.


COOL! I can play Metallica on the flute, does that count too? 
I think you were talking about the WDF band, I'd sing back up for sure, and maybe rhythm guitar...(ok, lead if I was drinking) HA!

I enjoy music (getting dogs to sing to my guitar is always fun) and garden/yard stuff (of course includes help and company from the dog too). 

Bob, I used to do iron and bronze sculpture, building sand molds, etc...FUN stuff. Alot of work, but well worth it. Also used to video and photograph for the the pours.


----------



## Julie Ward (Oct 1, 2007)

Between schutzhund club training Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday, and race practice with the whippets on Sunday, there isn't a lot of extra time for anything else. I condition the dogs for 1.5 to 2 hours daily so I get a fair amount of exercise (but that's still dog related). I do enjoy firearms though and practice, clean and tinker with those quite a bit.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Michele McAtee said:


> COOL! I can play Metallica on the flute, does that count too?
> I think you were talking about the WDF band, I'd sing back up for sure, and maybe rhythm guitar...(ok, lead if I was drinking) HA!
> 
> I enjoy music (getting dogs to sing to my guitar is always fun) and garden/yard stuff (of course includes help and company from the dog too).
> ...


I did a wax cast of one of my pieces about 12-15 yrs ago. Still waiting in a box to get a bronze done. 
Metallica on the flute?!!!!  ](*,) ](*,) ](*,)


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I used to do martial arts for about 5 years, then politics got me burnt out on it. Maybe one day I'll take it up again. 

I've started gardening and finally this last weekend got the last tomato plant in! Weird spring! I've got 4 green bell peppers, 1 red, 1 orange, 1 cherry bomb hot pepper, 4 cantaloupes, 4 roma tomatoes, 1 regular cherry tomato, and 1 heirloom black cherry tomato, a flat of field greens for fresh salad, 2 containers of strawberries, 2 pots with rosemary and sweet basil respectively. I've become quite the foodie lately and nothing beats a salad made all organic that was just on the plant 5 minutes ago plus grilled local pasture raised lamb chops with fresh rosemary! :mrgreen: Tonight we had a whole grilled pasture raised chicken from a local farmer from the farmers market. Fantastic! That's what chicken is supposed to taste like. 









There's always hiking the local trails (always with the dogs, of course). I'm in about 3/4 of the clubs at the vet school, but I am trimming down time in them. I'd really like trail riding with some horses some day!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

work and dog training I find very little time to beat and drive the piss out of my Vette


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

I play in a couple of local bands doing lead guitar duties. A bunch of different genres as well from Hard and Jazz Rock to Reggae and Country. Nothing like hearing the amplifiers sizzle while everybody is enjoying it in the crowd.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

work, dogs, work work, dogs, work, dogs, dogs, dogs......LOL

I gave up motorcycle road racing for dogs, no time for anything else.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Oh yeah.. have one other hobby.....poop checking with raw diet......  
(sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Ant Farming.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

susan tuck said:


> Ant Farming.



Girl you are funny...no smilies or anything!

Seriously though, I could get into ant farming I think. Actually I have a HUGE red ant colony living in my backyard. Two feet wide and a foot tall above ground and seething non stop with red ants.

Too facinating to watch to get rid of them. Plus...I am not sure how


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Let's see... Birds, reptiles, small critters, my beloved colony of hissing roaches, plus anything to do with biology/zoology. I would love to have a fruit bat someday.

Astronomy is a halfway hobby, I have a decent-size telescope, but not much time to go anywhere with a good clear sky view 

Art is a HUGE passion of mine, I've tried everything from ceramics, to jewelry, to fine arts, and do some graphic design work and pet portraits on occasion. Some of my graphics on cricket and fruitfly packaging can be seen in petcos and petsmarts:mrgreen: 

Orchids are another big passion. I have a nice collection of different species and hybrids, though my favorite ones are the super tiny weird epiphyte species that don't look like "orchids" to the uninitiated . I like bromeliads too. My pride and joy used to be a gigantic _Alcantarea imperialis_ which was about 4-5' across and bloomed with a flower spike taller than I am.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

is there a world besides dogs than??

I like to read, but since internet there isn't much time. Had problems with i-net for 5 days and could finish a book or 2..I do my website, now start with gardening,a lot of space at this house. Photography (but mostly dogs sporting).


----------



## Ashley Hiebing (Apr 6, 2008)

I like video games a lot, from all eras and consoles. Game development is my major, actually. The design side, not the gross math-filled programming side. Blech!

I also write (when I'm able to, motivation is hard to come by), fictional prose (fantasy genre).

And nutrition is kind of a hobby of mine, too. I like learning the history of foods (I actually wanted to be a nutritional anthropologist for a long time) and debunking popular misconceptions about what's good for you and what's not.

Oh, and music. I can't play or sing to save my life. I played French Horn in middle school but hated practicing. I have an ancient electric guitar made in the late 50s/early 60s, but my amp is broke and I haven't gotten a new one yet. But I like listening to music. My favorite genre is symphonic metal. For the uninitiated, it can be described as such: heavy metal music that has symphonic elements; that is, elements that sound similar to a classical symphony. The genre refers to bands that combine aspects of varying metal genres, with signature female-led vocals and operatic/classical themes to give the music a feeling of being a symphony.

I also like opera, classical, death metal, rap, reggae, electronica, funk, alt rock, punk, jazz, black metal, grindcore, and sludge. =D


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

I've become quite adept at killing bonsai trees.

As for living plants, I like herbs and flowering vines.

Something quiet, motionless, and appreciative of benign neglect is a nice diversion.

Starting a bee hive is next on the list, though.


----------



## marcy bukkit (Oct 4, 2007)

Sleep. It's at a point where it qualifies as a hobby.


----------



## marcy bukkit (Oct 4, 2007)

Steven Lepic said:


> I've become quite adept at killing bonsai trees.


Nice!! I've killed potted clover. And a cactus. \\/


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Steven Lepic said:


> Starting a bee hive is next on the list, though.


Can't wait to see the pics of you with a Marge Simpson hair-do! Hope you own a convertible or else you won't be able to get in your car.


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

> I have 4 horses that I maintain. Once around them on my time off, I quickly forget about my problems and working the street with my partner K-9 (Grizzly).

> Phil


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Steven Lepic said:


> Starting a bee hive is next on the list, though.



There is a whole honey farm for sale here. Pretty lucrative actually. 
Complete with employees. :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> There is a whole honey farm for sale here. Pretty lucrative actually.
> Complete with employees. :mrgreen:


Wha-wha-whaaaat?


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Usually I like to do improvements around the house, plant new flowers and stuff but with the economy in the shits, I read. Library books are free and the internet has tons at the fingertips at no cost. That's about all I can afford or have time for. Naps are also high on the priority list, when I can squeeze one in. It's been over 100 here the past 5 days, so going outside much was a no go, cat napping on the couch was the cool place to be. Didn't help I took the dogs to the river Sat to stay cool and I got Lobsterfied. Been hanging out in baggy clothes rubbing alohe on myself, not moving much.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Well Bob, since I am working in Mondio, and not the childishly goofy Shitzund, there is no time for silly things like..............well, anything else except work.


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

With a job that has me working with 850+ elementary school students, Two adopted children, Three dogs, two dog OB classes as well as individual clients my only hobby is trying to fit in time with my wife and training time for my dogs. I love college football and baseball as well as Pro football and reading a good book.

Terry


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

Wow lots of musicians here! I play keyboards in 2 bands and do some freelance studio work when called upon. I've been playing semi professionally (weekends etc) for over 25 years. Here is my latest project- there are a few short demo's you can listen to http://bksband.home.comcast.net

My other endeavors are competitive powerlifting (I hold a few state records here in little DE in the 40-49 age group), I enjoy riding my motorcycle, I love to cook. I LOVE hot peppers and I grow them and make my own hot sauces.


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> and of course my weakness, the sheep. [-X The life of a ******* farmer...yep!


C'mon no one even alluded to this little ditty!  

I missed all of you while I was away for the last 3.5 weeks or so without a computer! Happy to have me back Howard? You know you are! :wink:


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

Are there activities besides dogs?  Huge reader, also love to work outside this time of year doing new landscaping, planting..although by August I'm totally sick of weeding and watering and wish it would all die  Anything with my kids, love going to their games, watching them play sports. Love hanging out by the pool the most though in the summer, nothing better than my little raft and a nice drink


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

When I'm not too busy being an Ant Farmer I like to find totally cool videos like this oldie but goodie, Yello's "Oh Yeah" - some might remember this music from Ferris Buehllers Day Off :-\" :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Q7FFjUpVLg


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

susan tuck said:


> When I'm not too busy being an Ant Farmer I like to find totally cool videos like this oldie but goodie, Yello's "Oh Yeah" - some might remember this music from Ferris Buehllers Day Off :-\" :
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Q7FFjUpVLg


Ummm.....maybe you should get another dog


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I haven't had much time lately to do other fun things and what I do is a little different. I etch glass. I've done huge mirrors, street cars, show cars even did a pair of sun glasses. If it's glass I will scratch it. I've got a mirror at home in the garage that I'm not allowed to take in the house, (wife won't let me ). I've etched both sides with different tools and chemicals to make it look 3-D. This mirror is about 3 x 4 ft. It has a nude lady, a parrot, a leapord and a wolf. Behind them is a mountain range. It would be awsome for a wet bar.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Watching my neighbours work in the garden - the dogs do the landscaping in ours.

Reading, listening to music, going for the occasional leisurely walk without the dogs - pure bliss, aqua jogging, watching the sunsets with Bloody Mary and, apart from dog training, my most time consuming hobby, genealogy - I might find out why I am the way I amO


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Ummm.....maybe you should get another dog


hahaha all in due time.


----------



## Ashley Pugh (Nov 9, 2007)

I keep John in line and make sure the 5 ferrets don't go too crazy. Other than that? Photography, as a hobby and job. I've considered getting a snake to keep me busy as well, but that's still up int he air. Does trying to keep the house clean amidst chaos count as a hobby?


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Dan Long said:


> Wow lots of musicians here! I play keyboards in 2 bands and do some freelance studio work when called upon. I've been playing semi professionally (weekends etc) for over 25 years. Here is my latest project- there are a few short demo's you can listen to http://bksband.home.comcast.net
> 
> My other endeavors are competitive powerlifting (I hold a few state records here in little DE in the 40-49 age group), I enjoy riding my motorcycle, I love to cook. I LOVE hot peppers and I grow them and make my own hot sauces.


That really cool Dan, I really like your current cover bands song clips. I've been wanting to get a Motown R&B type of band going for the past little bit. I grow hot peppers as well haven't had the chance to make hot sauces but make a killer 
Spaghetti sauce. 

I'm 46 and have been playing guitar since I was 11 years old. So needless to say that has been a big part of my life. I did a stint at the Canadian Conservatory studying classical guitar but my real love is jazz/rock with a huge helping of AC/DC! 

This bands website is the only current one that has some clips of my playing though the band is now defunct. www.system6.ca My current band is a mix of classic and new rock with a healthy dose of country, reggae and disco. We have our first gig next friday, time to kick the drummer! 

I've performed and recorded with many different musicians and styles. Ranging from Prog Rock to Dancehall Reggae. Music is a lot of fun .. maybe not as much fun as watching my dog beat up a decoy but I digress ..


----------



## Lynsey Fuegner (Apr 11, 2007)

Aside from the dogs (which take up most of the time I'm not working) paintball is a biggie in my life! I enjoy assembling, painting and playing strategy war-games with pewter miniatures...For the meantime though those both have sort of been put on the back-burner while wedding planning and house-hunting have surprisingly become my more immediate hobbies.


----------

